# Malentendus culturels



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Prenant l'example d'une discussion initiée par Cuchufléte dans l' _English/Spanish_ forum à côté, je vous propose de présenter des phrases ou des mots qui mènnent à des malentendus entre les personnes qui parlent espagnol ou français, n'étant pas leur langues maternelles.

Pour ouvrir le feu, je partage avec vous deux histoires: l'une vraie (m'est arrivée à moi) et l'autre peut-être apochryphe, mais tellement possible qui mérite être vraie.

1ère histoire:
J'arrive dans la cafétéria de mon centre de travail (Bruxelles). Il y a une file pour demander la consommation. Je me place à la fin de la file pour attendre mon tour. La fin de la file? Pas à tout-à-fait. Légérement détachée il y a une femme qui me fait savoir qu'elle attendait déjà. J'essaie de m'excuser avec mon français plutôt arcaïque à cette époquè-là:
- Désolé, madamme, de vous avoir sautée, mais je croyais que vous attendiez un autre.
Son visage devint d'une couleur rouge vive et un fou rire éclata dans la file.
Ce jour-là j'appris que 'sauter' n'a pas nécéssairement le même usage qu'en espagnol, où ce n'est pas extraordinaire de 'saltarse a alguien' qui fait la file (d'ailleurs, c'est trop commun, malhereusement).

2ème histoire:
On dit qu'un diplomat espagnol, qui n'était pas très à jour avec ses lessons de français, reçut Mme. Cresson, à l'occurence Première Ministre du gouvernement français, à l'Ambassade d'Espagne.
Le diplomat, légèrement enrumé, n'eut une meilleure idée pour la recevoir que de dire:
- Excusez-moi, Madame, de ne pas vous baiser, mais je suis constipé.

Vrai ou faux? Peu importe. Cet épisode reprend parfaitement deux des erreurs les plus communs parmi les espagnols qui essayons de _torear _avec le français.

D'autres expériences FR-ES/ES-FR?

Carlos


----------



## pen

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Prenant l'example d'une discussion initiée par Cuchufléte dans l' _English/Spanish_ forum à côté, je vous propose de présenter des phrases ou des mots qui mènnent à des malentendus entre les personnes qui parlent espagnol ou français, n'étant pas leur langues maternelles.
> 
> Pour ouvrir le feu, je partage avec vous deux histoires: l'une vraie (m'est arrivée à moi) et l'autre peut-être apochryphe, mais tellement possible qui mérite être vraie.
> 
> 1ère histoire:
> J'arrive dans la cafétéria de mon centre de travail (Bruxelles). Il y a une file pour demander la consommation. Je me place à la fin de la file pour attendre mon tour. La fin de la file? Pas à tout-à-fait. Légérement détachée il y a une femme qui me fait savoir qu'elle attendait déjà. J'essaie de m'excuser avec mon français plutôt arcaïque à cette époquè-là:
> - Désolé, madamme, de vous avoir sautée, mais je croyais que vous attendiez un autre.
> Son visage devint d'une couleur rouge vive et un fou rire éclata dans la file.
> Ce jour-là j'appris que 'sauter' n'a pas nécéssairement le même usage qu'en espagnol, où ce n'est pas extraordinaire de 'saltarse a alguien' qui fait la file (d'ailleurs, c'est trop commun, malhereusement).
> 
> 2ème histoire:
> On dit qu'un diplomat espagnol, qui n'était pas très à jour avec ses lessons de français, reçut Mme. Cresson, à l'occurence Première Ministre du gouvernement français, à l'Ambassade d'Espagne.
> Le diplomat, légèrement enrumé, n'eut une meilleure idée pour la recevoir que de dire:
> - Excusez-moi, Madame, de ne pas vous baiser, mais je suis constipé.
> 
> Vrai ou faux? Peu importe. Cet épisode reprend parfaitement deux des erreurs les plus communs parmi les espagnols qui essayons de _torear _avec le français.
> 
> D'autres expériences FR-ES/ES-FR?
> 
> Carlos


Carlos esto es muy divertido, Yo personalmente porque mi frances es muy pobre no he tenido experiencias asi pero de Ingles a Espanol.

 
pen


----------



## honeybises

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> D'autres expériences FR-ES/ES-FR?


 
J'apprends le français (4 ans) et l'espagnol (3 ans) au lycée. Des jours je peux parler meilleur français et des jours je peux parler meilleur espagnol. C'est très dificile pour moi cette année...je parle plus facilement espagnol mais ma grammaire français est meilleure (bon...que l'espagnol). Il y a beaucoup des subjonctifs, comme passé et présent, mais j'ai appris seulement un subjonctif pour le français. Y a-t-il plus?

Et quelquefois les nouveaux mots espagnols remplacent les vieux mots français ou vice versa. C'est dificile pour me rappeler rapidement les couleurs espagnols et qqfois l'alphabet.

Je n'ai jamais eu des problèmes avec les deux d'avant.  

C'est la même chose pour d'autres?


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

honeybises said:
			
		

> Et quelquefois les nouveaux mots espagnols remplacent les vieux mots français ou vice versa. C'est dificile pour me rappeler rapidement les couleurs espagnols et qqfois l'alphabet.
> 
> Je n'ai jamais eu des problèmes avec les deux d'avant.
> 
> C'est la même chose pour d'autres?


Hi, honeybises.
Pour ce qui est des sobjonctifs, bon, on le vera dans un autre moment.... Ça donne pour une bonne nouvelle discussion dans le forum de grammaire.

Pour tes problèmes avec le replacement de mots d'une langue par les mots de l'autre langue, eh ben, bienvenue au club!
J'ai passé dix ans en Belgique en parlant français, anglais et espagnol, plus ou  moins dans les mêmes proportions.
Lorsque je suis rantré en Espagne, j'ai essayé de reprendre mon valencian (catalan), qui est, quelque part, entre l'espagnol et le français, et peut-être plus proche de celui-ci.
Le resultat? Après trois ans à Valencia, à peine je commence maintenant à pouvoir parler le catalan sans me passer au français... même s'il suffit une petite erreur pour que la ctastrophe se matérialise.
Example: Fenêtre en catalan est finestra. Il suffit que le mot fenêtre se glisse dans ma phrase, et c'est parti pour le français.
La seule solution: pratiquer tous les jours, et si possible, en alternat les dex langues, comme quoi tu t'abitues à isoler une langue de l'autre.
Courage!
Carlos


----------



## mariaeugenia

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Prenant l'example d'une discussion initiée par Cuchufléte dans l' _English/Spanish_ forum à côté, je vous propose de présenter des phrases ou des mots qui mènnent à des malentendus entre les personnes qui parlent espagnol ou français, n'étant pas leur langues maternelles.
> 
> Pour ouvrir le feu, je partage avec vous deux histoires: l'une vraie (m'est arrivée à moi) et l'autre peut-être apochryphe, mais tellement possible qui mérite être vraie.
> 
> 1ère histoire:
> J'arrive dans la cafétéria de mon centre de travail (Bruxelles). Il y a une file pour demander la consommation. Je me place à la fin de la file pour attendre mon tour. La fin de la file? Pas à tout-à-fait. Légérement détachée il y a une femme qui me fait savoir qu'elle attendait déjà. J'essaie de m'excuser avec mon français plutôt arcaïque à cette époquè-là:
> - Désolé, madamme, de vous avoir sautée, mais je croyais que vous attendiez un autre.
> Son visage devint d'une couleur rouge vive et un fou rire éclata dans la file.
> Ce jour-là j'appris que 'sauter' n'a pas nécéssairement le même usage qu'en espagnol, où ce n'est pas extraordinaire de 'saltarse a alguien' qui fait la file (d'ailleurs, c'est trop commun, malhereusement).
> 
> 2ème histoire:
> On dit qu'un diplomat espagnol, qui n'était pas très à jour avec ses lessons de français, reçut Mme. Cresson, à l'occurence Première Ministre du gouvernement français, à l'Ambassade d'Espagne.
> Le diplomat, légèrement enrumé, n'eut une meilleure idée pour la recevoir que de dire:
> - Excusez-moi, Madame, de ne pas vous baiser, mais je suis constipé.
> 
> Vrai ou faux? Peu importe. Cet épisode reprend parfaitement deux des erreurs les plus communs parmi les espagnols qui essayons de _torear _avec le français.
> 
> D'autres expériences FR-ES/ES-FR?
> 
> Carlos



Très bonne idée Carlos! et vraiment géniales les deux histoires.
Mais avant de raconter la mienne, "sauter quelqu'un"... ¿tiene en francés el sentido que todos nos imaginamos?  es que no lo aclaras, y yo no lo sé (y me gustaría saberlo, claro )
Voici mon petite histoire (je vais essayer de la raconter en français, mais corrigez mes erreures, s'il vous plaît).
La première fois que je suis allée en France, j'avais 16 ans et j'ai sejourné chez une famille à St. Malo (Bretagne). Un jour, à la fin du repas, mon "père" ou ma "mère" français m'ont dit "Est-ce que tu veux manger quelque chose de plus?", et je leur ai repondu "Non, non, merci, je suis pleine" en traduisant directement de "Estoy llena" (chose qu'on dit en espagnol quand on a beaucoup mangé et n'en veut plus, car on a la sensation d'avoir le ventre "plein" de nourriture). Ils se sont regardés l'un de l'autre, comme en disant... "quoi...!!??", puis ils ont souri, et ils m'ont dit "non, non, on ne dit pas je suis pleine, ça c'est..." et ils ont fait un geste avec la main en faisant un rond sur le ventre (chose que je n'ai pas bien compris vraiment à ce moment-là.... J'ai dit "Ah, alors comment dit-on...?", et ils m'ont repondu "bon, tu peux dire tout simplement, j'ai beaucoup mangé". 
Le lendemain, un peu confondue (confusa) encore, j'ai ranconté une copine ce qui m'avait arrivé la nuit avant et elle a rigolé et m'a dit: "¡claro tía!, es que "je suis pleine" significa estar embarazada!". À ce moment-là j'ai rougi un peu, et après j'ai beaucoup rigolé aussi.
Après ce jour, chaque fois que j'allais dire "estoy llena" (c'etait difficile de ne pas le dire, on est tellement habitué en espagnol!), je disais: "non, non, merci, je suis..." et mes "parents" français continuaient en sourissant "...oui, ...pleine!", et je finissais en rigolant, "...non!... j'ai beaucoup mangé!"

Voilà, un peu absurde, mais drôle quand même, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## valerie

Quelques corrections, mais vraiment pas grand chose, bravo  



			
				mariaeugenia said:
			
		

> Voici m*a* petite histoire (je vais essayer de la raconter en français, mais corrigez mes erreu*rs*, s'il vous plaît).
> La première fois que je suis allée en France, j'avais 16 ans et j'ai s*é*journé chez une famille à St. Malo (Bretagne). Un jour, à la fin du repas, mon "père" ou ma "mère" français m'ont dit "Est-ce que tu veux manger quelque chose de plus?", et je leur ai r*é*pondu "Non, non, merci, je suis pleine" en traduisant directement de "Estoy llena" (chose qu'on dit en espagnol quand on a beaucoup mangé et *qu'on* n'en veut plus, car on a la sensation d'avoir le ventre "plein" de nourriture). Ils se sont regardés l'un de l'autre, comme en disant... "quoi...!!??", puis ils ont souri, et ils m'ont dit "non, non, on ne dit pas je suis pleine, ça c'est..." et ils ont fait un geste avec la main en faisant un rond sur le ventre (chose que je n'ai pas bien compris vraiment à ce moment-là.... J'ai dit "Ah, alors comment dit-on...?", et ils m'ont r*é*pondu "bon, tu peux dire tout simplement, j'ai beaucoup mangé".
> Le lendemain, un peu *perplexe (?)* encore, j'ai *ra*conté *à* une copine ce qui m'avait arrivé la nuit avant et elle a rigolé et m'a dit: "¡claro tía!, es que "je suis pleine" significa estar embarazada!". À ce moment-là j'ai rougi un peu, et après j'ai beaucoup rigolé aussi.
> Après ce jour, chaque fois que j'allais dire "estoy llena" (c'*é*tait difficile de ne pas le dire, on est tellement habitué en espagnol!), je disais: "non, non, merci, je suis..." et mes "parents" français continuaient en *souriant* "...oui, ...pleine!", et je finissais en rigolant, "...non!... j'ai beaucoup mangé!"
> 
> Voilà, un peu absurde, mais drôle quand même, n'est-ce pas?



Bien drôle, oui, 

En fait on utilise cette expression pour les animaux, spécialement les animaux domestiques, mais pas pour les femmes


----------



## mariaeugenia

valerie said:
			
		

> Quelques corrections, mais vraiment pas grand chose, bravo
> 
> 
> 
> Bien drôle, oui,
> 
> En fait on utilise cette expression pour les animaux, spécialement les animaux domestiques, mais pas pour les femmes



Héhéhéhé... merci 
Oui, Valérie, je sais ça maintenant, car un ami français me l'a expliqué récément quand je lui ai raconté ma petite "metedura de pata" (--->est-ce qu'il y a une expression equivalent en français? merci!)
(et merci aussi pour les corrections. Tu sais, "nunca te acostarás...")


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

mariaeugenia said:
			
		

> Très bonne idée Carlos! et vraiment géniales les deux histoires.
> Mais avant de raconter la mienne, "sauter quelqu'un"... ¿tiene en francés el sentido que todos nos imaginamos? es que no lo aclaras, y yo no lo sé (y me gustaría saberlo, claro )


 
Por no dejar las cosas a medias, la expresión equivalente en español de _sauter quelqu'un_ sería *'tirarse a alguien'*.
Queda todo un poco basto, pero somos adultos, ¿no?. En fin, espero.
Además, es la mejor manera de evitar _se tromper royalement à nouveau._
Carlos


----------



## valerie

Metedura de pata: gaffe, j'ai fait une gaffe


----------



## mariaeugenia

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Por no dejar las cosas a medias, la expresión equivalente en español de _sauter quelqu'un_ sería *'tirarse a alguien'*.
> Queda todo un poco basto, pero somos adultos, ¿no?. En fin, espero.
> Además, es la mejor manera de evitar _se tromper royalement à nouveau._
> Carlos



Merci Carlos!, j'imaginais bien que ce serait comme ça, mais je voulais être sûre (on n'apprend pas ce genre de choses quand on étude une langue et c'est important de savoir, c'est la vie en fait! non? )
Et à propos de ne pas se tromper royalement à nouveau..., tu as raison, mais bon, d'allieurs c'est aussi le petit sel de la vie

Merci aussi Valérie, depuis maintenant j'essayerai de ne pas faire une gaffe (à propos, un autre faux ami?? gaffe/gafe)

--corrigez mes erreurs s'il vous plaît. merci--


----------



## valerie

Que es un gafe?
La rae me dice aguafiestas. Pero no tiene que ver con mala suerte?


----------



## mariaeugenia

Sí, exacto. "Gafe" es una persona que trae mala suerte a los que están alrededor, a los que se acercan a ella. No es que ella misma tenga mala suerte, pero se la trae a los demás (esto es superstición, claro, pero ya sabes lo que se suele decir de las _meigas_, que no existen, pero haberlas haylas...). Incluso hay "gafes famosos", aunque yo ahora mismo no recuerdo ninguno (alguien por ahí sabe alguno? Carlos...?)

Claro, supongo que si trae mala suerte, acabará aguando la fiesta, pero yo no lo he oído con ese sentido.

Meiga---> bruja (en gallego) (por si acaso, aunque seguramente ya lo sabes... )


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

mariaeugenia said:
			
		

> Incluso hay "gafes famosos", aunque yo ahora mismo no recuerdo ninguno (alguien por ahí sabe alguno? Carlos...?)
> QUOTE]
> A bote pronto:
> El Duque de Medinasidonia que comandó (es un decir) la Armada Invencible; el insufrible Frodo, por mucho que le eche la culpa al anillo; el Apolo 13; las misiones a Marte; los cosmonautas de la MIR Vasili Tsiblíyev y Alexánder Lazutkin; el Capitán Scott en su misión al Polo Norte;el capitán del Titanic....
> Alfonso Ussía tiene un libro sobre _Golfos, gafes y gorrones_ que debe de ser sabroso.
> Abur.
> Carlos


----------



## ITA

Aquí en Argentina se los llama "mufas",a un ex presidente nuestro en vez de decir su apellido correctamente se lo llama "Méndez" para no nombrarlo y que traiga mala suerte .También se puede utilizar la palabra "yeta".
Ahora alguien dijo la palabra "aguafiestas" y si no me equivoco eso es otra cosa;el aguafiestas es una persona con mala onda aburrida,pero no mufa o que traiga mala suerte,pero bueno puedo equivocarme,si hay alguien entendido por ahí.............que nos cuente 
Desde Buenos Aires ITA.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

ITA said:
			
		

> Aquí en Argentina se los llama "mufas",a un ex presidente nuestro en vez de decir su apellido correctamente se lo llama "Méndez" para no nombrarlo y que traiga mala suerte .También se puede utilizar la palabra "yeta".
> Ahora alguien dijo la palabra "aguafiestas" y si no me equivoco eso es otra cosa;el aguafiestas es una persona con mala onda aburrida,pero no mufa o que traiga mala suerte,pero bueno puedo equivocarme,si hay alguien entendido por ahí.............que nos cuente
> Desde Buenos Aires ITA.


 
Hay muchas supersiticiones de ésas, como la de no utilizar el color amarillo en los tators, pues de ese color era la ropa que llevaba Molière el día que murió en escena.
¿Conoce alguien la anécdota exacta?

En francés, de un gafe se dice que _'il porte la poisse'_.
En inglés, _someone is a jinx_ or _something is jinxed_.
¿Y en otras lenguas?


----------



## ITA

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Hay muchas supersiticiones de ésas, como la de no utilizar el color amarillo en los tators, pues de ese color era la ropa que llevaba Molière el día que murió en escena.
> ¿Conoce alguien la anécdota exacta?
> 
> En francés, de un gafe se dice que _'il porte la poisse'_.
> En inglés, _someone is a jinx_ or _something is jinxed_.
> ¿Y en otras lenguas?



Sabia lo del color amarillo en el teatro pero no a que se debia.Acá se acostumbra a que cuando se nombra a alguien que es "mufa" hay que tocarse ciertas partes del lado izquierdo del cuerpo ,como auyentando la mala suerte
¿qué traducción tiene al castellano "il porte la poisse"?(si es posible)
Desde Bs As ITA.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

ITA said:
			
		

> Sabia lo del color amarillo en el teatro pero no a que se debia.Acá se acostumbra a que cuando se nombra a alguien que es "mufa" hay que tocarse ciertas partes del lado izquierdo del cuerpo ,como auyentando la mala suerte
> ¿qué traducción tiene al castellano "il porte la poisse"?(si es posible)
> Desde Bs As ITA.


 
La traducción literal es que lleva uno encima algo pringoso y pegajoso, o que lleva uno encima  la miseria y la pobreza. Se le pude llamar mugre o _cutrez_, esto último un término de argot en Esapaña (adj.: cutre; sust. cutrez ---> mísero, barato, de mala calidad, mal hecho....)

La frase 'porter la poisse', sin embargo, se traduce por 'traer mala suerte' o 'tener gafe'.

Para ahuyentar o conjurar la mala suerte, nosotros 'tocamos madera', literalmente, buscamos algo de madera y lo tocamos (yo me doy en la cabeza, que viene a ser lo mismo, je, je). No creo que se ni más ni menos útil que tocarse el lado izquierdo del cuerpo.

Carlos


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Acá antiguamente se llamaba jetattore a la persona que traía mala suerte.


----------



## ITA

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> La traducción literal es que lleva uno encima algo pringoso y pegajoso, o que lleva uno encima  la miseria y la pobreza. Se le pude llamar mugre o _cutrez_, esto último un término de argot en Esapaña (adj.: cutre; sust. cutrez ---> mísero, barato, de mala calidad, mal hecho....)
> 
> La frase 'porter la poisse', sin embargo, se traduce por 'traer mala suerte' o 'tener gafe'.
> 
> Para ahuyentar o conjurar la mala suerte, nosotros 'tocamos madera', literalmente, buscamos algo de madera y lo tocamos (yo me doy en la cabeza, que viene a ser lo mismo, je, je). No creo que se ni más ni menos útil que tocarse el lado izquierdo del cuerpo.
> 
> Carlos


LO DE LA MADERA ACÁ TAMBIÉN SE USA  SE BUSCA ALGO DE MADERA SIN PATAS.Como dice Serrat "toca madera toca madera,crusa los dedos........."
¿Tiene que ver con esto la queimada? uyyy que ricoo!!,saludos desde Bs As ITA


----------



## Cath.S.

En francés "gafe" se dice "un porte poisse" 'la poisse" es mala suerte. pero no creo en esta clase de historia.


----------



## mariaeugenia

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> Para ahuyentar o conjurar la mala suerte, nosotros 'tocamos madera', literalmente, buscamos algo de madera y lo tocamos (yo me doy en la cabeza, que viene a ser lo mismo, je, je). No creo que se ni más ni menos útil que tocarse el lado izquierdo del cuerpo.
> 
> Carlos



Qué guay lo de _porter la poisse _o ser un_ porte poisse_, no lo sabía.

Yo también me toco la cabeza jajaja... (muy útil, sí...). Incluso mucha gente, cuando toca madera lo hace sólo con el dedo índice y el meñique y encogiendo el resto, o sea, como haciendo el signo de los cuernos con la mano, y tocando con los dos dos deditos que quedan rectos. O incluso hacen el signo éste de los cuernos, moviendo ligeramente la mano, sin tocar madera, como para sacudirse el mal fario.

Lo de la queimada... no creo que tenga que ver. Es una bebida que se prepara en Galicia en cenas, fiestas, veladas en general, creo que a base de aguardiente y azúcar (y no sé si algo más), pero no sé cómo. Y según la tradición hay que leer el conxuro (conjuro) cuando se está preparando. Pero si hay un gallego por ahí, o alguien que lo conozca bien, que lo explique bien, por favor. 

(por cierto, que hay que ver, empezamos con malentendidos culturales, y acabamos hablando de conxuros...! ¿será cosa de meigas?)


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

egueule said:
			
		

> En francés "gafe" se dice "un porte poisse" 'la poisse" es mala suerte. pero no creo en esta clase de historia.


Caramba, egueule, no paras de sorprenderme. Bienvenida a esta discusión.
Carlos


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

*Buque Emisario*

Une contamination curieuse de l'espagnol parlé par les personnes qui habitent dans des zones francophones est l'utilisation de l'expression _'buque emisario'_, au lieu de _'chivo expiatorio'_

Example:
'... el político francés se dice víctima de un compló que le ha convertido en el *buque emisario* que cargará con todas las culpas...'.

Qui fait cette faute? Par example, et à maintes reprises, le correspondant espagnol de TVE à Bruxelles. L'audience en Espagne se demande quelle est le rapport qui peut y avoir entre un navire -_buque_- (qui, en plus, est émisaire -_emisario_- de quelque chose) est le politician en question.

D'où ça vient? _'Chivo expiatorio'_ est la traduction de 'bouc émisaire' (en _referencia a los machos cabríos que se sacrificaban para enviar el mensaje de obedencia y acatamiento a los dioses y así aplacar su ira_).

Notre correspondant, en fait, voulait dire que _el político es el *chivo expiatorio* en el asunto en cuestión. _
La temptation de traduire _*bouc émisaire*_, par *buque emisario* est trop forte.
Et voilà une jolie gaffe qui fait petit a petit son chemin.

Carlos


----------



## Cath.S.

> Caramba, egueule, no paras de sorprenderme. Bienvenida a esta discusión.
> Carlos


Muchas gracias, Carlos, pero no sé hablar espanol, finjo solamente. Soy nada sin diccionario y sin 
http://www.verbolog.com/conjuga.htm
Busqué la palabra "diccionario " en un diccionario. Pero me gusta aprender.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

egueule said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, Carlos, pero no sé hablar espanol, finjo solamente. Soy nada sin diccionario y sin
> http://www.verbolog.com/conjuga.htm
> Busqué la palabra "diccionario " en un diccionario. Pero me gusta aprender.


Pues finjes muy bien... y aprendes rápido.
Gracias por el enlace. No lo concía.
Carlos


----------



## moira

A los 16 años durante un intercambio de estudiantes, dos chicas francesas estuvieron en mi casa. Una tarde yendo hacia casa, era muy tarde, ellas caminaban lentamente y era casi la hora de cenar. Yo caminaba más adelantada y para darles prisa grité : VITE, VITE !! El problema es que pronunciaba la V como la B, o sea, que ellas entendieron BITE, BITE y se pusieron a reir. Más tarde me explicaron su significado... afortunadamente esto sucedió en España y no en su ciudad, y no creo que muchos de mis vecinos comprendieran la diferencia.
Slts.


----------



## Zanos

mariaeugenia said:
			
		

> Lo de la queimada... no creo que tenga que ver. Es una bebida que se prepara en Galicia en cenas, fiestas, veladas en general, creo que a base de aguardiente y azúcar (y no sé si algo más), pero no sé cómo. Y según la tradición hay que leer el conxuro (conjuro) cuando se está preparando. Pero si hay un gallego por ahí, o alguien que lo conozca bien, que lo explique bien, por favor.


 
No soy gallego pero ya que no contesta nadie..la queimada lleva aguardiente,azúcar,limón y granos de café.Se echa todo en un "barreno" especial y se le mete fuego.Es todo un espectaculo!Y de sabor,una pasada,vamos.En cuanto al conjuro no me atrevo explicarlo y espero que lo haga un gallego porque es interesante.


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

moira said:
			
		

> A los 16 años durante un intercambio de estudiantes, dos chicas francesas estuvieron en mi casa. Una tarde yendo hacia casa, era muy tarde, ellas caminaban lentamente y era casi la hora de cenar. Yo caminaba más adelantada y para darles prisa grité : VITE, VITE !! El problema es que pronunciaba la V como la B, o sea, que ellas entendieron BITE, BITE y se pusieron a reir. Más tarde me explicaron su significado... afortunadamente esto sucedió en España y no en su ciudad, y no creo que muchos de mis vecinos comprendieran la diferencia.
> Slts.


 
Los problemas con la pronucniación de la V y B son interminables. La mayor parte de las veces el resultado es que no se te entiende:
Ejemplo:
An ber de ban blan.
(Un verre de vin blanc).
Eso le pasa a mi mujer: no hay manera de que que consiga pronunciar las 'v's, por lo que acaba pidiendo agua. Y eso que lleva 10 años en Bruselas.

'Bite' también da juego. Es un término utilizado en náutica de manera corriente, pues son los postes (poteaux) a los que se amarran las embarcaciones, por ejemplo en las maniobras de paso por las esclusas (he navegado en Holanda y Bélgica y la gente lo menciona sin rubor).

Carlos


----------



## mariaeugenia

Carlos Martínez Riera said:
			
		

> 'Bite' también da juego. Es un término utilizado en náutica de manera corriente, pues son los postes (poteaux) a los que se amarran las embarcaciones, por ejemplo en las maniobras de paso por las esclusas (he navegado en Holanda y Bélgica y la gente lo menciona sin rubor).
> 
> Carlos



Quizá peque de ingenua, pero... el que no pregunta no se entera.
Qué otro/s significado/s tiene "bite"... ¿por qué da tanto juego?....


----------



## moira

Mariaeugenia, el significado de bite es pénis. Crees que da juego o no?


----------



## mariaeugenia

moira said:
			
		

> Mariaeugenia, el significado de bite es pénis. Crees que da juego o no?



jejejeje... Gracias Moira.
Imaginaba algo así... , sobre todo por lo que dijo Carlos de los postes para amarrar embarcaciones...
Y sí, sí que da juego, ya lo creo...


----------



## salomon

esta la conté ya en el foro de los "falsos amigos"

Un hispano llega al aeropuerto de París y quiere decir que está mareado tiene un hambre horrible. Dice: 

"je suis mariée et jái une femme horrible


----------



## ed-hipo

un francés entra en una cafeteria
- hola, un café por favor
- un café solo ?
- no, lo voy a tomar con un amigo

juas juas juas


----------



## olithegreat

mariaeugenia said:


> Merci Carlos!, j'imaginais bien que ce serait comme ça, mais je voulais être sûre (on n'apprend pas ce genre de choses quand on étudIe une langue et c'est important de savoir, c'est la vie en fait! non? )
> Et à propos de ne pas se tromper DANS LES GRANDES LARGEURS à nouveau..., tu as raison, mais bon, d'ailleurs c'est aussi le sel de la vie
> 
> Merci aussi Valérie, A PARTIR DE maintenant j'essayerai de ne PLUS faire DE gaffe (à propos, un autre faux ami?? gaffe/gafe)
> 
> --corrigez mes erreurs s'il vous plaît. merci--


----------



## totor

ITA said:


> ¿qué traducción tiene al castellano "il porte la poisse"?



Es lo que nosotros llamamos *estar meado por los perros*, Ita.

Y ya que hablás de Méndez (Menem para los foráneos), hay una anécdota maravillosa de él también.

Fue cuando dijo: *va a renacer de sus cenizas, como el gato Félix*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo tengo un recuerdo imborrable de un director comercial que hablaba bastante bien francés pero que cometía errores gramaticales  que te podían poner en más de un apuro.

Visitando la oficina comercial donde yo iba a trabajar en Cognac, quiso quedar bien con la propietaria (inglesa) y me dijo: 
*Ah ! J'ai envie de vous !*
(queriendo decir:  le envidio... de tener una oficina tan bonita, me declaró tranquilamente:_ le deseo_).

Yo miré a la señora inglesa y la ví dudar. Debió pensar que había entendido mal la frase en francés.


----------



## jprr

Dans les malentendus Fr/Es un grand classique:
la traduction littérale "J'ai perdu le train | le bus ..." et tout le monde
-soit s'interrogeant sur le pourquoi et le comment ce bus a été _égaré_
-soit regardant sous la table pour les plus naïfs
-les autres se demandant si l'interlocuteur n'a pas simplement perdu ... la tête.
Perderse algo = louper | rater quelque chose

Mais puisqu'on est entre adultes - à propos d'autobus et d'espagnol ... pas nécessaire de changer de langue ... J'ai deux copains 
un colombien qui dit toujours "cojí el autobus"
à quoi l'autre, argentin, répond invariablement "Sos un presumido vos" je je


----------



## fideliodebeethoven

hola
malentendido, tengo otro. un amigo español en un bus francés le dijo a una señora "excusez moi madame je vous ai pissé (sur) les pieds"

pisar se convirtió en "pisser" orinar en fr: marcher sur les pieds
@+


----------



## fragnol123

Tengo otro. Muy parecido al que alguien contó al principio de este hilo. Iba en el metro con una amiga y cuando íbamos a bajar quise abrirme paso para llegar a la puerta. Una mujer estaba parada delante de mí y ni se inmutaba. Cuando bajé le comenté a mi amiga, indignada, que la tía no se había apartado, que a ver si quería que saltara por encima de ella para llegar a la puerta. Mi amiga se alegró de no hubiera soltado mi perlita en medio del metro a reventar, porque _sauter _en francés significa "tirarse a alguien".

Un saludo.

PD : por favor, leéos el primer post de este hilo. No tiene desperdicio.

PD 2 _spéciale dédicace à Paquita _: lo primero que he pensado al leer este hilo es que la moderación brillaba por su ausencia. Imagínate si es importante vuestro trabajo que se nota enseguida cuando no estáis. Pero dejemos que este hilo sea un "grain de folie" dentro de este respetable foro. Así que seguid afilando las tijeras, y tened las escobas listas para mañana, pero, por esta noche, concededle una tregua a este (genial) hilo.


----------



## Paquita

¡Qué bien se divertían en el 2005, antes que las moderadoras vinieran a echarlo todo abajo...! Aprovechad, hoy es viernes, casi el verano y os lo permitimos todo... Pero cuidao mañana = tijerazos, gomas de borrar, escobas, papelera, sacamos el material... y le devolvemos al foro el serio que intentamos mantener a duras penas con los payasos que sois...

Paquita (moderadora portavoz del equipo)

EDIT: 
Para ti Fragnol:
Tranqui, hemos reído lo bastante como para no destruirlo ... de momento el material se niega a colaborar ...


----------



## yserien

Le verbe sauter a à peu-près le même sens en espagnol et français,sauf dans le cas suivant :_Pop._     Posséder une femme. Synon. _baiser_1.     _Y a que les cognes qui sont bien reçus ici, approuve un autre. Ils sautent la patronne, tu comprends, comme ça elle est parée pour les contraventions_ (Dorgelès, _Croix de bois_, 1919, p. 106). _Quand une fille est sérieuse, tu peux toujours courir pour la sauter_ (Sartre, _Mort ds âme_, 1949, p. 150).(CNRTL)


----------



## Paquita

Dans leur incommensurable bonté, et devant l'opposition formelle de leur matériel de nettoyage, les super modératrices ont décidé de ne pas supprimer, ni censurer, ni effacer, ni tronçonner, ni balayer, ni aspirer ce fil. Il restera donc à disposition de tous ceux qui veulent délirer comme au bon vieux temps des débuts... Mais ici seulement !!

En su inmensísima bondad, y frente a la oposición firme de su material de limpieza, las supermoderadoras han resuelto no suprimir, ni censurar, ni borrar, ni trocear, ni barrer, ni aspirar este hilo. Quedará pues a disposición de cuantos deseen delirar como en los tiempos pasados (cualquiera fue mejor, ya se sabe) Pero ¡sólo aquí!!

firma = el equipo


----------



## yserien

Mettez le gateau (gató) dans le fourneau, la bonne va, lo mete y la araña.
Le toubib : Où est ce que vous avez cette douleur ? Au côtelette.
Estos choferes no se conocen el "codo de la ruta".
BVoy a subir a buscar la cartera = No sufras, ya te la bajo yo.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Debido a la semejanza de las palabras españolas y francesas, es muy fácil confundirse, más fácil que con otros idiomas, al menos a mi me lo parece.
Personalemente y a pesar de ser bilingüe, sucede con frecuencia que tardo un tiempo antes de poder encontrar la palabra exacta en el idioma correcto.

Las anécdotas no faltan.

La más gorda fue al retirar un equipaje en la estación en Francia después de dos años en España, dije al empleado que tenía un "équipage facturé". La tripulación nunca llegó, claro está.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Recién llegados a España, fuimos a comprar unos muebles para el piso nuevo y, mi mujer, que es australiana, con un marcado acento inglés le dijo a la vendedora:

*- Queremos un armario con cojones.*

Fue tal el trauma que aquello le causó que, desde ese día, 25 años después, cuando tiene que decir cajones aún me pide auxilio con los ojos antes de abrir la boca...


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Pisar / pisser
 
Histoire véridique d’un mariage juste après la seconde guerre mondiale. La mariée française était en tailleur et le marié espagnol (qui parlait très correctement le français) a dit aux invités : je préfère le tailleur comme ça je ne risque pas de « pisser » sur la traîne. Je vous laisse imaginer le reste …


----------



## jprr

facturar / factura

1 - La primera vez que escuché en un aeropuerto que tenía que facturar mi (proprio!) equipage, hubo un tiempito, y me latio fuerte el corazón.

2 - Los argentinos dicen "factura" por "viennoiseries" asi que "una receta de factura" (une recette de facture??) puede salir bastante perturbador ya que "recette" también tiene que ver con "la guita" ... le fric mais aussi la galette!
On n'en sort pas!


----------

